# Tesco christmas clubcards



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I think Tesco are doing that promotion again this year - where you can double up your vouchers for particular departments. 

Does anybody know which departments it is?

Xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm hoping its the toy department, been saving my vouchers all year as I hope to get most of the presents from there this year   

xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I remember they did the Toy department last year as I go quite a lot too.

I'm hoping to get Alfie's first big boy bed   . The Thomas Tank one. But I don't know if that department is included or not   . If not, I'll get it now from somewhere else. I've 'e' mailed customer services to ask. I'll let you know what they say


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey ladies,

I received a letter from Tesco saying that they will be doing a big clubcard voucher exchange at Christmas. They didn't say which departments, but did say that it would help save money on Christmas gifts, so maybe that will include toys too


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hello,

The departments are Clothing, Toys and Bikes, Skincare, fragrances & cosmetics, Opticians, Phones, Finest wine and champagne, furniture, small domestic appliances, personal electrical (not the blinking kindle though    ) and cook, dine and home. 

Hope this helps, I've just spent £130 in the toy department   

Shelley x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Ooooh great - they never did reply to my 'e' mail. Hope mine come soon - there will be nothing left!!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

DL, If you log on to the Tesco website, go to clubcard vouchers, my account, your vouchers,  it will tell you the codes on the vouchers that will be despatched this month, it also lists any that you haven't used in the past.  Once you have the codes just follow the instructions and it will let you exchange them on line.  

xx


----------

